# O1 tool steel for knife blade?



## carboonrider (Nov 18, 2014)

TC blades in Israel use this steel hardened to about 62-64 hrc for making custom knives. The knives themselves look astonishing. But I have no idea how it will perform in comparison with other carbon steel such as the White or the Blue in terms of being able to take a sharp edge and retain it.
I find appealing to get a locally made knife... just need to know it will be as good as any other knife.
Thanks


----------



## Ruso (Nov 18, 2014)

I am not an expert, but I heard good things about O1.
Also, as many point out, it's not nesesary the steel "issue", its the (wo)man who works it.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 18, 2014)

There are makers out there who really like the O1. I think it's Pierre Rodrigue's favorite carbon steel (or at least it was a couple years ago). I have a suji from him in O1; I would say it is a little harder to sharpen then the white steel gyuto that I have, but it holds an edge longer. It also holds up pretty wall against the 52100 carbon gyuto and petty that I have.

O1 in the hands of a maker who has nailed the heat treatment will result in a very nice knife.


----------



## x737 (Nov 18, 2014)

stereo.pete had once said this:



stereo.pete said:


> I made a sanding stick out of 1/4" *O1 stock that I realized would never make a good knife*.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2014)

x737 said:


> stereo.pete had once said this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure what Pete was actually saying is that this particular piece of steel that he had in his hands was never going to become a knife for whatever reason, maybe because its too small, maybe he screwed it up, etc. I'm 100% sure he didn't mean that the steel type was the cause of not being able to make a good knife out of it.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Nov 18, 2014)

Will Catcheside uses O1


----------



## snowbrother (Nov 18, 2014)

I used to be strictly a white #1 guy. All of my knives were made of that. But then I started to branch out and try other steels, AS, Blue 2, Blue 1, White 1, VG10, 52100, 01, etc. I even tried a 440 despite the horrible reputation it has. Honestly, white #1 is still my favorite steel to use in a kitchen... but 01 isn't too far behind that.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 18, 2014)

O-1 rocks. Great steel (in the right hands) that performs on par with any other quality steel.

As an aside, it also takes the sexiest patina.


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 18, 2014)

It is go to steel for Will Catcheside , I know bloodrootblades , Ealy and Butch uses it as well, it is an overlooked , older steel that has a very fine grain and and some abrasion resistance . Reaches 60-61 hrc easily and with cryo it can get even harder. I like O1


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## JMJones (Nov 18, 2014)

O1 is an excellent knife steel in my opinion. Pete probably did not want to grind down .25 thick stock to more reasonable kitchen knife thickness.


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 18, 2014)

I also like 01 steel, the patina my knifes takes on is a quite shimmery with tiny almost wootz like pattern in it


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 18, 2014)

Martell knives are O1 aren't they? My memory gets foggy and the fact Dave didn't mention it makes me doubt myself. I also have an Ealy in O1. Both are good performers. 

k.


----------



## carboonrider (Nov 18, 2014)

Good to hear. They have a very good 'customise your knife page'. I guess I am not allowed to put in the link but I've ended up with 270mm [single bevel!] Gyuto, Cocobolo handle with ebony collar, ebony-silver-ebony spacers and I even get some small change from a 1000USD  played with it for a couple of hours and really enjoyed myself. And, as I said, contrary to most, it is made 60 miles from me which means I can pick it up from the maker himself.


----------



## James (Nov 18, 2014)

:needpics


----------



## carboonrider (Nov 18, 2014)

James said:


> :needpics


----------



## Reede (Nov 18, 2014)

Two of these three are O-1. The McGhee and the Wheeler. Both very nice. Kinda like any other appropriate steel, make sure the maker knows how to treat it.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/2188-Gallery-Martell-Knives/page13


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 18, 2014)

x737 said:


> stereo.pete had once said this:



Guys just to clarify my statement. The reason I said it would never make a good knife is because a 1 inch by 1/4" bar of steel is too thick, at least in my hands and only good for making a pry bar. O1 is a great carbon steel that when properly heat treated and ground, makes a damn fine knife. My apologies on the way my message was misperceived. 

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Lefty (Nov 18, 2014)

O1 is awesome, and when you break it down, is potentially a better knife steel than 52100. Tslil Censor makes a fabulous knife, with world-class craftsmanship. If you are in Israel, I say, yes you absolutely should get one from him.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 18, 2014)

Lefty said:


> O1 is awesome, and when you break it down, is potentially a better knife steel than 52100...



Now you're talking crazy, Lefty. 

Ok, I like them both too, but 52100 is still my fave. 

k.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 18, 2014)

mr drinky said:


> Now you're talking crazy, Lefty.
> 
> Ok, I like them both too, but 52100 is still my fave.
> 
> k.



 I wrote potentially. 52100 is great, but we all know that.


----------



## snowbrother (Nov 18, 2014)

Honestly, there are some knifesmiths that you could hand a tin can to and they would somehow make an incredible knife out of it *Shrug*. It really comes down to the person working with the steel at the end of the day.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 19, 2014)

Delbert Ealy has a pretty deft hand with O-1 as well. Seems to be his top choice!


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 19, 2014)

notice the pattern on the close up shot

View attachment 25527
View attachment 25528


----------



## DevinT (Nov 20, 2014)

O-1 is a good one.

Hoss


----------



## Anton (Nov 20, 2014)

I have two knives in O1 from two different makers, two different knives and main difference is in edge retention and ease of sharpening 

One is a TC


----------



## carboonrider (Nov 21, 2014)

How would you rate the TC?

I am trying to make up my mind between a custom TC Honyaki 270 Gyuto (possibly single bevel) VS this piece of art made by traditional Japanese craftsman assuming I can get is shipped over http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin/gesshin-kagekiyo/gesshin-kagekiyo-270mm-blue-1-wa-gyuto.html. 

The TC is slightly more expensive but as I'm willing to pay top price for top quality it near as makes no difference.


----------



## banjo1071 (Nov 21, 2014)

Tsil might not be an easy character, but his work is simply breathtaking. I have a 270mm kiristuke and i love it a lot!


----------



## carboonrider (Nov 21, 2014)

I had a long chat with Tslil about knives and he was very cooperative. As long as I did not ask him to compare O1 to other steel type of the White and blue variety. He refused to discuss this issue point blank. And perhaps he is right. Thing is, it's all about pride of ownership. There is(or are) Corvette models that outpace of Ferrari. But I would still prefer the Ferrari just because it's a Ferrari. And there is is something similar about owning a knife made by Japanese blacksmith from blue#1 steel.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 21, 2014)

Kagekiyo is definitely on my bucket list


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 21, 2014)

I have a gigantor Butch Harner in 01 that is so awesome. I love 01.


----------



## Anton (Nov 21, 2014)

TC Blade in O1


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 21, 2014)

Somewhere I have a Ray Rogers in 01 that is still one of the best cutters I have used when sharpened properly and I have owned 2 of TSIL's blades and they are awesome and quite beautiful.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 22, 2014)

My two cents: 
As much as I like Tsil's knives think twice before you go single bevel.

I consider 01 a good "hearty" steel. I had a Delbert in 01 that was a great "horse" knife. Great for prep, seemed to be able to take a pounding.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm 100% with Salty on this. If you can get a custom TC, ask for a workhorse double bevel gyuto. His profiles are beautiful, his grinds very even, and his workmanship, beautiful. However, my two TC Blades are "singles", and I wish the gyuto was a double bevel. I honestly think if it were, it would be one of my favorites of all time. Even as a single, it's one that I can't part with, or at least I'd rather not. Trust me, I've tried....


----------



## carboonrider (Nov 22, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> As much as I like Tsil's knives think twice before you go single bevel.



The single bevel is my idea and preference. I have used single bevel knives as Gyuto (Shun Pro Deba when I wanted heavy, Susin Funayuki when I wanted light) when I started using Japanese knives and only stopped because both knives are 8" while I have grown up to 240 - 270mm long knives. Anyway, I can ask Tslil (means 'sound' in Hebrew, not Tsil) to make it single or double bevel; not an issue here.
My issue is between:
*Japanese made* (which for me has a better connection to the tradition of Japanese knife making) , Blue#1, very nice handle, not customisable *but made to specifications of an expert (Jon)*
VS
*Locally made* (meaning I can drive 60 miles, pick up my knife and get a visit to the workshop), O1, *Honyaki* and *fully customisable* (probably more expensive).

The obvious answer is get them both 
But for start I can only afford one of them...


----------

